# Brake Warning Light



## Valstouareg (Nov 22, 2006)

Can someone please tell me how to reset the brake pad warning indicator after the pads have been replaced.


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Brake Warning Light (Valstouareg)*

I see this is your first post. Welcome to the forum!!

_Quote, originally posted by *Valstouareg* »_Can someone please tell me how to reset the brake pad warning indicator after the pads have been replaced.

Did you also have the brake wear sensors replaced when the brakes were done? I ask this as I was not aware that anything had to be done other than replacing the sensors. These sensors open a circuit when they come in contact with the rotor and wear through. Once they have come in contact with the rotor they have to be replaced or the Brake wear indicator will remain on.
Can someone please confirm this as I have yet to do my own brakes?
_Modified by v10tdiguy at 7:27 PM 11-21-2006_


_Modified by v10tdiguy at 7:29 PM 11-21-2006_


----------



## spdfrk (Dec 28, 2002)

That is correct v10! Nothing needs to be reset after replacing pads/sensors. If light is still illuminated, then either the sensor is not plugged in or it is "open circuited" at the sensor itself. Check and make sure that both left and right sensors are fully connected, as sometimes there is a build up of dirt around the connector and will cause it not to fully seat in.


_Modified by spdfrk at 2:59 AM 11-22-2006_


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (spdfrk)*

spdfrk, Thanks for the confirmation and the additional input!
Valstouareg, to make the warning go away you will need to either have the offending sensor(s) replaced or have improper connection identified and corrected.
Was this repair done at a VW dealer? Please let us know when and how this matter is resolved.
Good Luck!



_Modified by v10tdiguy at 8:27 PM 11-21-2006_


----------



## Yager99 (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: Brake Warning Light (Valstouareg)*

Brake dammmmmmmmmmit.


----------

